

Google Native Client: Run Apps Natively in Chrome on Windows, Linux, and MacOS - rfreytag
https://code.google.com/chrome/nativeclient/

======
lobo_tuerto
Some interesting comments about Chrome NaCl in this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875906>

